# Judo vs BJJ. What's the difference?



## Stanley Neptune (Jul 14, 2006)

Last night I had the pleasure of watching a Judo class at Shodokan in Salem MA. I was impressed.

I could not see much difference between that and what is currently being touted as Brazilian Ju Jutsu these days.

What's the difference? Is BJJ just a fancy name for Judo? I know Judo is not as popular as it once was. Is the BJJ tag just marketing to increase enrollment at Judo schools? (That last question was maybe a little too much.) But seriously folks, as a long time observer and particpant in the MAs, I can not see the difference. (Caveat: I have not trained in either BJJ or Judo)

Please enlighten me.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 14, 2006)

They are similar, but have a very different focus.

Judo is focused on throws, BJJ is focused on submissions.

BJJ is kind of like a modified Judo where you don't win by landing a good throw, you have to take it right to getting the other person to tap out.  There also is often a high focus on no rules fighting, as that is what the style was developed for.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 14, 2006)

Stanley Neptune said:
			
		

> Last night I had the pleasure of watching a Judo class at Shodokan in Salem MA. I was impressed.
> 
> I could not see much difference between that and what is currently being touted as Brazilian Ju Jutsu these days.
> 
> ...


 
Same physical techniques, different training methodologies and core focus.


----------



## Stanley Neptune (Jul 14, 2006)

Jim,

Interesting thoughts. Please elaborate.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Same physical techniques, different training methodologies and core focus.



More to the point, a different set of rules which leads to those changes mentioned above by rewarding different things than does Judo's ruleset.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2006)

One is from Japan the other isn't 

Other than that, from what I have seen I have to agree with the Kenpojujitsu3 and Andrew Green.


----------



## still learning (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello, Depends are where you are training...Judo does have grappling, chokes, locks besides the throws.  Keep in mind the chokes and locks can  also use for breaking/killing moves. My son's Sensi also adds..finger locks,wrist locks and so on...

Judo throws in the real world will get you hurt...or if they are nice..put you down a little more gently.

Many schools forcus on Sport Judo...but there is another side too it...for the streets. 

Judo came from Jujistu and BJJ came from Japanese Jujistu martial artist....was modified like all martial arts change with time.....

Off course it is a little different......Aloha


----------



## Ybot (Aug 27, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Depends are where you are training...Judo does have grappling, chokes, locks besides the throws. Keep in mind the chokes and locks can also use for breaking/killing moves. My son's Sensi also adds..finger locks,wrist locks and so on...
> 
> Judo throws in the real world will get you hurt...or if they are nice..put you down a little more gently.
> 
> ...


Actually BJJ came from pre-WWII Judo.  Mitsuyo Maeda, the man who taught the Gracies Jiu-jitsu was a Kodokan man.  And like said above the difference is the rules set.  Coming from that early Judo (which had a great ground game thanks to the Fusen Ryu guys) I think that the most significant change made was to remove the pin.  From there the intricate guard work that BJJ has since developed came about.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Aug 27, 2006)

Stanley Neptune said:
			
		

> Last night I had the pleasure of watching a Judo class at Shodokan in Salem MA. I was impressed.
> 
> I could not see much difference between that and what is currently being touted as Brazilian Ju Jutsu these days.
> 
> ...


 
There are Judo for sport (Shiai Judo), and self-defense Judo (Goshin Jutsu). There are BJJ for sport, BJJ for Vale Tudo (prize fighting) and for self-defense.

I must say, that there are ZERO differences between BJJ self-defense and Judo self-defense. Even the sequences of the techniques are almost similar. Buy Rorion gracie's "defense against standup agression" then compare it with Goshin Jutsu and Kime no Kata techniques of Judo (buy Prof. Kano's "Kodokan Judo" book for reference). They are almost similar in every way.

Sport Judo and Sport BJJ, on the other hand, has many many many differences. For starter:

- takedowns and throws worth only 1 point in BJJ, but in Judo, a clean throw will give you victory.

- Judo does not allow lower body submissions (leg locks). BJJ allows several types of leg bars and foot locks

- In Judo, if both players are "Stuck" in groundfighting position, or one player managed to wrap his legs around other player's waist or leg (guard position for you BJJers), then the referee will order both person to stand up. In BJJ, you can groundfight to your heart's content, or at least until the time limit runs out.

- Judo players prefer to get a good firm grip on their opponent's Budogi and maneuver for a nice clean throw. BJJ people often does not bother getting a throw, they have several tricks to immediately pull their opponent to the guard position/groundfighting position.

- BJJ players has fancy patches all over their budogi, and some companies would even pay BJJ players to have their company patches worn on the budogi. Judo culture on the other hand is anti-commercialism, and so not many Judo would dare to put commercial patches on their budogi.


As for prize fighting, in BJJ the Vale Tudo prize fighting is very highly valued. But in Judo, it is looked down as a breach against Judo's amateurism. In Judo, getting involved with prize fighting will make you lose your amateur standings.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 25, 2006)

I would have to agree that it is all in the focus of the training cirriculum.


----------



## bignick (Oct 25, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> One is from Japan the other isn't
> 
> Other than that, from what I have seen I have to agree with the Kenpojujitsu3 and Andrew Green.



As other's have stated, there's not even that difference...BJJ evolved directly from Judo.


----------

